# Clear coats over trim paints



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

Do you guys ever put a clear coat over trim paint on cabinets? Or better yet, do you mix clear coats in with trim paint?? I've never done this but it seems people do it.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

This has been covered a lot around here. Personally, clear is my way to finish. Btw what is your definition of "trim" paint?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Nope. I do it for certain furniture pieces though. If I were to clear coat any trim or anything, I would just use a flat paint underneath. Why use a badass trim paint to put a clear over it, when the you can basically just use a colored primer and clear on top of it?

As far as mixing a clear coat with the trim paint? Thats just plain stupid, and theres no ifs, ands, or buts, about it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

no. once you do you have assumed all liability for the product. And you really shouldn't. No paint company recommends it except for certain OEM finish systems. And they will never stand behind their product if you clear coat it outside of their recommendations. So when the harder clear coat crazes (and it will), you are responsible for fixing it. That is if you are legit and stand behind your work. I get customers coming in all the time wanting to know why their cabinets "cracked" and how to fix it. It isn't fun telling them they need to be stripped all the way down and refinished, especially the customers who paid thousands of dollars to have their cabinets refinished. And of course the person who finished them never hears about the failure, because the people are so pissed off at them there is no way in hell they are going to ever call them to do any more work.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

To me it's pointless. Also, it makes it awfully difficult touching up.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

Most of you people share my belief that it's stupid to clear coat over paint. I did do it upon request on one job that required me to paint a pool table. I painted the part of the table where you rest your hand when executing a shot. That part is typically stained/clear coated. My cousin wanted it painted to a wine color and then run two clear coats over it. 

Turned out nice but that's the only time I've messed around with it.


----------



## paulallstar (Oct 4, 2017)

*allstar painting*



WestKyPainter said:


> Do you guys ever put a clear coat over trim paint on cabinets? Or better yet, do you mix clear coats in with trim paint?? I've never done this but it seems people do it.


why not just purchase the type of gloss you prefer already in the can eg. satin, semi gloss, gloss, high gloss, etc...


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I did clear coat my own kitchen cabinets after painting them white. I will say it made them easier to clean. I had two grubby-handed toddlers running around the house at the time and I thought the clear coat was the way to go. I do believe it also increased the durability factor as I didn't do much of anything to them for 20 years. Touch-ups were a bit difficult though.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

WestKyPainter said:


> Do you guys ever put a clear coat over trim paint on cabinets? Or better yet, do you mix clear coats in with trim paint?? I've never done this but it seems people do it.


I have experimented with it. You just have to make sure you have a compatible system. 
It's a great way to add protection to a surface.
I Recently finished a friends beer fridge door. Matt black Advance, then coated with matte waterbased varathane. Turned out amazing! And bullet proof. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

i don't see the point, just use a topcoat with a finish you are happy with. this isn't automotive painting.. and as far as mixing goes, you'd be just as good mixing in a few scoops of ice cream.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Local paint pro said:


> i don't see the point, just use a topcoat with a finish you are happy with. this isn't automotive painting.. and as far as mixing goes, you'd be just as good mixing in a few scoops of ice cream.


I kind of disagree. Maybe if you used an epoxy or lacquer. For instance, I'm not sure if I'd trust a Matte finish without a clear coat on cabinets OR the likes. Especially a black. I feel it would forever Mar and show finger prints like crazy. .
I believe There is a place for this system.


Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

base coat/clear coat has a different look than single component.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I have no first hand experience with doing such with typical residential products.

Target coatings have pigmented products that can be top coated with their clear products. 

The largest issue I see would be repair/touch up. 

Granted if it's sprayed and not nitro lacquer you are going to typically have to repaint the whole door/piece anyways unless having it looking touched up is acceptable.

Having it cleared would make that more difficult if both the clear and pigmented were damaged. 

Ymmv. Use a kcma rated coating and realize pigmented finishes show more wear than stained/cleared wood. 

If we are talking trim I wouldn't waste time clearing it unless someone had deep pockets, paid well and were aware of the pitfalls regarding touch up.


----------



## DeLauzonPainting (Dec 22, 2018)

Do some of the alkyds and modified alkyds in white and #1 base colors yellow when clear coated? I’ve glazed cabinets and walls in the past and clear coated them with water based. I’ve had a couple of instances where they slightly yellowed, which was okay, adding to the look, though probably not okay if clear coating white paint.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

DeLauzonPainting said:


> Do some of the alkyds and modified alkyds in white and #1 base colors yellow when clear coated? I’ve glazed cabinets and walls in the past and clear coated them with water based. I’ve had a couple of instances where they slightly yellowed, which was okay, adding to the look, though probably not okay if clear coating white paint.


Lighter oil paints will yellow naturally on their own. An oil based or oil modified clear will certainly cause it to yellow. I have clear coated over pure white ppg breakthrough with BM Stays Clear with very good results. Definitely some very very minor yellow tones in the corners but not unacceptable.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------

